# berkshire knitting group



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone in the Berkshire, mass area for knitting group?


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

Maybe...what are the details? I am in Ashley Falls.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

I go to the one in Adams, MA. It's at the Visitors Center upstairs. Meets every Monday at 9:30-11:30. Would love for you to join us.


----------



## NYknitwit (Jun 20, 2011)

Where's the location? I'm in the tri-state area.


----------



## Allens413 (Jan 18, 2012)

Possibly. I live in W Stockbridge, exit # 1, of Mass. Turnpike. Let me know of any details. Mary


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

I'm in Hancock, MA near Williamstown.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I live parttime in Pittsfield MA and have been looking for a knitting group near me since Twinhearts closed (still haven't gotten over that). I'll try to make it to Adams, which isn't too far. If someone is interested in doing one in Pittsfield, we could use the clubhouse in my development (Berkshire Country Meadows, which is right off Rt 7).


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Collette,

Ibam looking for a middle place ,perhaps on seven that several people could meet. Will keep you posted'
Eva


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Collette,

I am looking for a middle place ,perhaps on seven that several people could meet. Will keep you posted'
Eva


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Baila,
I belonged also to Twin Hearts and did enjoy going there. I am a part time residentvof Austerlitz, and really a novice in knitting, but would enjoy meeting once a month. Will let the others know. Thanks,
Eva


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Mary,
several people answerted, but you are the closest, living in West Stockbridge. Do you go to the library knitting? I don't.
Will get back to you this week
eva


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

That would be great...I live in Austerlitz, perhaps could get a small group together othwer than the library...Eva close anyway....


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I've gone to the library once and will go again (just not up here as much in the winter). It's a nice group which meets Thursday evenings. Since I'm retired, I wouldn't mind a knitting group that meeting during the day. If something is froming, please let me know.
Baila


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am in the Queens area.


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I will try to get there, I would like to have something in the morning or afternoon. I am also retired. , But a beginner knitter...


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be trying to start something in May. Will let you know. :thumbup:


----------



## evaledda1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you still there, in the meantime any new places for this summer?


----------

